# Doe Nursing Triplets With Sore Teat?



## smalldreamer (Aug 5, 2013)

Advice needed! Boer doe is nursing 3 weeks old triplets and two days ago I noticed she was pretty chapped/scabbed where her teats meets her bag. One side worse than the other. I assumed from it being so cold here and not getting dried off properly after nursing. I have been coating the areas heavily two times a day with petroleum jelly.

Tonight her bag and teat on the bad side are enlarged/red/hot. I'm able to milk it and no signs on mastitis and babies are nursing off that side. 

Should I start her on and antibiotic? Keep the kids with her or pull them? 

The kids are thriving eating grain and picking at hay but still need milk. They seem to be nursing all the time but mama handles it well and gets really stressed when separated from them.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Some batches of kids with their razor sharp little teeth can really make an ugly though harmless mess out of teats.
Something a little stronger like Bag Balm will help.


----------



## smalldreamer (Aug 5, 2013)

Her temp is 105.5, I have pro pen-g and la200. Which one is the best? Can her babies still nurse if I give an antibiotic to her?

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh dear good thing you took her temp! Personally I'd be leaning toward the penicillin & kids would be fine.
Probiotics several hours after each injection.


----------



## smalldreamer (Aug 5, 2013)

Thanks so much nancy d for your help. I started her on the pen just now and will give her probiotic in the early morning. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

A shot of banamine will help lower the temp.
I honestly don't think her teat issue has anything directly to do with her temp but with goats anything is possible.
Hers isn't near as bad as a few of mine have been; the skin still looks fairly supple with no ugly scabs so what you have been doing is working.;-)


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

she looks very chapped...try coconut oil with lavender Ess oil...put on often..both are harmless for nursing kids : ) 

good catch on the temp...I too would go with Pen G over LA 200, if its all you have, be sure to give twice daily ( 1 cc per 20# sub Q) and for 5-7 days...105.5 is high...Banamine would be good...

congrats on the triplets


----------

